# The Blaze - (Glen Beck) going down hill



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Blaze use to be a good consolidator of news and info. NOW HOWEVER it is a advertisement presenter that offers some news. Every page is loaded with ads, click bait, and content that promotes sex to sell ad clicks

It is no longer concerned about getting news out it is about getting clicks 

I use to love Glen Beck... I still like him but he has changed...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Glen got me interested in politics...I hate him for that...lol.
I watched and listened intently when he was on CNN and then FOX.
He put a lot of the puzzle pieces together no one else was talking about.
He opened my eyes about how the circle of corruption works.

He then started to get a little heavy (for me) with religion.
He then started to get too big for his britches...$$$$$
He has flipped one too many times on President Trump.

Today, I find myself not trusting him as he seems more interested in $$ than doing what he used to do.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You can say all the crap you want about the man but he's done a great service to all of us in the last few years. Wonder where we would be without him. Who else would step up?? What Fox news would taken up the slack, yeah right. 

Do agree that Beck wanders from time to time. However some of his specials are excellent and have a lot of info I don't see anywhere else.

I also don't really like Trump. He has WAY to big of a mouth and ego. If he could have just toned it down a little bit we wouldn't be in the situation we are now. Kind of blame his big mouth for Brandon getting elected. Hope he doesn't run again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

He "went downhill' when he left Fox News.
What was that, about 7 or 8 years ago?

And you're right about Trump.
The True Believers are going to love him regardless, but he's the kiss of death among independents.
He won't win if he runs.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Kind of blame his big mouth for Brandon getting elected.



He could have had the demeanor of Mr. Rogers and they still would have moved heaven and earth (and cheated) to get him out of office.

He upset their generations-long building of the apple cart.
He had to go.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Robie said:


> Glen got me interested in politics...I hate him for that...lol.
> I watched and listened intently when he was on CNN and then FOX.
> He put a lot of the puzzle pieces together no one else was talking about.
> He opened my eyes about how the circle of corruption works.
> ...


I understand that


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You can say all the crap you want about the man but he's done a great service to all of us in the last few years. Wonder where we would be without him. Who else would step up?? What Fox news would taken up the slack, yeah right.
> 
> Do agree that Beck wanders from time to time. However some of his specials are excellent and have a lot of info I don't see anywhere else.
> 
> I also don't really like Trump. He has WAY to big of a mouth and ego. If he could have just toned it down a little bit we wouldn't be in the situation we are now. Kind of blame his big mouth for Brandon getting elected. Hope he doesn't run again.


Yes, he also woke me up about some stuff...but then like a train hauling my favorite beer it went off the track and made a mess. 

Glen was great with his white board and marker and drawing the lines...

he is still a great guy, he is just lost in his own head and the website is starting to be to monetized


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Yes, he also woke me up about some stuff...but then like a train hauling my favorite beer it went off the track and made a mess.
> 
> Glen was great with his white board and marker and drawing the lines...
> 
> he is still a great guy, he is just lost in his own head and the website is starting to be to monetized


Glenn and I are very tight pals and I try to catch his radio show on AM near each morning.


----------



## KSG (Oct 28, 2021)

The Blaze seems to be going through a transition period; I really hope it gets back to being what it was. I have high hopes with Beck and Levin on the same platform.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KSG said:


> The Blaze seems to be going through a transition period; I really hope it gets back to being what it was. I have high hopes with Beck and Levin on the same platform.


None of the pundits can hold a candle to Rush. They might as well quit trying. They all hover on being boring. Now this guy is interesting and highly articulate.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I get the Blaze emails, Pluto ChANNEL 238 IS THE gb SHOW FROM 9 - 12 MF


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ever since he plunged his face into cheetos to protest Trump being elected, he has been a waste of time to listen to. Once he changed his mind and started supporting Trump, it made him look an even bigger fool.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Beck is talking about this a few minnows ago



*All workers covered by Biden's new coronavirus vaccine mandate must get their final dose January 4 of the new year*
*By that date, all unvaccinated employers at companies with at least 100 workers will have to have started at least weekly testing*
*The new rule will be enforced by OSHA and enforced through *

*planned inspections – just as all other workplace rules are enforced *
*Violators will face a fine no more than $13,653 for each employee who is not vaccinated or tested weekly and repeat offenders will face a fine up to $136,532*
*As president-elect last December, Biden vowed he would not impose vaccine mandates on private industry *


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$14,000 fines for unvaccinated workers under Biden's new COVID rules


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Seems we have a member that is a bit....out of balance, shall we say.
How childish.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Robie said:


> Seems we have a member that is a bit....out of balance, shall we say.
> How childish.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Don’t know about his business sense, but his reporting in depth on the elites, left, Russia and Ukraine was pulitzer worthy


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Comes closest to filling Rush's giant shoes of anybody on the radio in my book. A bit too much hucksterism perhaps. .


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> He won't win if he runs.


That all depends on who the baby killaz are running.

He might actually win, but most Federal employees will be undermining anything good he's trying to do.

Trump did have much better policies than the baby killaz, so if we are choosing between the commie leftists and Trump, we'd be better off with Trump.

Maybe something will take him out of the running and we can get Desantis to run. He's catholic so he could easily turn bad... but so far, he seems to have good conservative polices like Trump had but with the diarrhea of the moth


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds liket that guy/gal/it might shoulda stuck with making snow ice cream and building a snow person. Or hanging out in the ski lodge having a hot buttered rum in front of the fire place while wearing a phoney leg cast to make all the attactive snow bunnies feel sorry them. They need guidance.


----------

